# Need help to setup a browsing center!!!!!



## nanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi all!!!

I am new to this forum...

I am started a browsing center last month...

It contains 6 clients and one server, all are using Winxp pro with sp3...

Server has 2 Network Interface Card's,

First with ISP's Static ip
123.238.XXX.XXX



Second NIC with the following info:
IP: 192.168.0.1
SUBNET: 255.255.255.0
GATEWAY: As same as Ist NIC

And my client pc with the foll. info:

Ip As : 192.168.0.2, 192.168.0.3 and .....

With gateway as "192.168.0.1"

Now the problem is I cant access my client pc's (All in same workgroup name) via server and vice versa...

Whenevr i try to connect internet to clients, i always change my 2nd NIC in server to "192.168.0.2" and then change it to "192.168.0.1"

Why i have all these problems please help............


----------

